# best mrs ever!!



## black_headed_mon (Jan 12, 2012)

hey all it's our wedding anniversary today and guess what i got as a pressie??!! i got a i owe u "1 reptile of your choice" card. anyone who loves me and my critters must be the best of all time!!!!! woo hoo


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 12, 2012)

So whats the reptile of your choice?? Happy anniversary!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 12, 2012)

Lucky you I'm gonna have to find me a missus that'll buy me reps


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 12, 2012)

hmmm whats it going to be?!? GTP,albino olive?  haha


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 12, 2012)

Go the albino water monitor only 30,000


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2012)

get a oenpelli python


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy wedding anniversary.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jan 12, 2012)

happy wedding anniversary , well done on a good pic of wife , mines the same loves reps as well , got GTP and roughies for birthdays and bought her GTP,s for xmas , works both ways lol


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 12, 2012)

wow how exciting! happy anniversary! what are you going to get?

we are the same in this house darring, both me and hubby love reptiles. some times i wish there was one of us to say 'no' some times though lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 12, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Go the albino water monitor only 30,000


:O albino mertens  awesome 8)


----------



## shell477 (Jan 12, 2012)

Was going to say 'PUT A RING ON IT' but then I re-read your post.... Congratulations  

Would love it if my other half would give me a present like that


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 12, 2012)

I would ask for a Perentie.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I'm going to make the criteria for my next boyfriend "must love herps". I wish I had someone who I could get excited about snakes with!! 

Very lucky  ask for a gravid albino darwin, that's technically one right?


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 12, 2012)

get a ankylosaurus : )
Pretty sure they are a native


----------



## matt74 (Jan 12, 2012)

The missus and I got married last Saturday, had a wishing well (instead of buying presents people just put a card with money for those who don't know), she agreed to us spending a thousand of it on a new enclosure, all the accessories needed and three central netteds. We managed to get away with it for less in the end. 

But she still won't let me get a python. She's scared of them. Bitch!. I'm working on her tho, she held a spotted hatchy the other day until it started moving too far up her arm for comfort....


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 13, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> So whats the reptile of your choice?? Happy anniversary!


def gtp!!!! plus a stein enclosure.........could be pushing it




Darlyn said:


> get a ankylosaurus : )
> Pretty sure they are a native



grows to 9 meters might be a tad big for me!!!!!



matt74 said:


> The missus and I got married last Saturday, had a wishing well (instead of buying presents people just put a card with money for those who don't know), she agreed to us spending a thousand of it on a new enclosure, all the accessories needed and three central netteds. We managed to get away with it for less in the end.
> 
> But she still won't let me get a python. She's scared of them. Bitch!. I'm working on her tho, she held a spotted hatchy the other day until it started moving too far up her arm for comfort....[/
> 
> ...


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice work man. Congrats.
Sounds like you and me aren't the only ones.
Which is great!
I got my man a IOU a Freshwater Croc for Christmas.
But now he's trying to tell me that I have to buy it's home as well.
Hmmm.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 13, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Nice work man. Congrats.
> Sounds like you and me aren't the only ones.
> Which is great!
> I got my man a IOU a Freshwater Croc for Christmas.
> ...



lucky bugger!!! like i always say behind every great man there's a great woman


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2012)

those of you who have herp loving partners have no idea how bloody luck you are!!! 

HAppy anniversay!!


----------



## shell477 (Jan 13, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> those of you who have herp loving partners have no idea how bloody luck you are!!!
> 
> HAppy anniversay!!




My hubby didnt like the idea of pythons but has slowly become better over time.. now hes in the process of making an enclosure so he can buy himself some lizards haha 

also, he is willing to put up with my desire to be a wildlife rescue and fostercarer, and bring all sorts of animals in to our home to be fed at all random times of the day and night!


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 13, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> hey all it's our wedding anniversary today and guess what i got as a pressie??!! i got a i owe u "1 reptile of your choice" card. anyone who loves me and my critters must be the best of all time!!!!! woo hoo



You're a lucky man! The conversation at my place goes something like
Me: Can I get a ...?
Her: No!

a few weeks later..

Her: How many do you have?
Me: X Herps*
Her: I thought you had Y** herps
Me: well (_Brilliant reason why I got the new herps which she regards as a feeble excuse_ )
Her: THUP!
Me: Ambulance please


* X is the current number of herps
** Y is the number of herps at her last count. This is often less than X


----------



## NightsMistress (Jan 17, 2012)

I got my partner 3 Bluey's, a hypo bredli and a bearded dragon and im still not appreciated :'(


----------

